# Refractometer...



## Wild Duk (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking to buy one but there are so many on the market. I know you usually get what you pay for. But since there are no moving parts and nothing electric, what's wrong with the cheapie ones made in china, that you find on eBay. 

Just asking.


----------



## robie (Jan 7, 2013)

Wild Duk said:


> Looking to buy one but there are so many on the market. I know you usually get what you pay for. But since there are no moving parts and nothing electric, what's wrong with the cheapie ones made in china, that you find on eBay.
> 
> Just asking.




Oh man! That is a very subjective question. For starters, some are temperature compensating, some are not. The quality affects the accuracy, as well as the longevity. 

How, where, how often are you planning on using it?


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 7, 2013)

You do get what you pay for. I really dont know much about the ones you are talking about. A friend of mine uses one in beer making. 

I went a different path altogether. For ease of use and accuracy I bought electric. A Hanna: _ HI 96811 Digital Refractometer_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vpkgZlPcdPk

The one drawback is it is over hundred bucks. I got mine from Amazon.

RR


----------



## Wild Duk (Jan 7, 2013)

I would like to get one where I can use for both beer brewing and wine. About 50 gallons combined per year...

As far as temperature correction, if your only using a drop or 2 of wort/ must, wouldn't the temp change to the ambient temp rather fast anyway??? Or is there another factor involved??


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 7, 2013)

Wild Duk said:


> I would like to get one where I can use for both beer brewing and wine. About 50 gallons combined per year...
> 
> As far as temperature correction, if your only using a drop or 2 of wort/ must, wouldn't the temp change to the ambient temp rather fast anyway??? Or is there another factor involved??



The one I have has temp compensation.....

RR


----------



## JohnT (Jan 7, 2013)

I would say that an ATC refractometer is preferred, but much more expensive. For units without atc, callibration is a rather simple task. It is simply a matter of using an adjustment screw to set the device to 0 when testing distilled water. It only takes a minute.


----------



## robie (Jan 7, 2013)

Wild Duk said:


> I would like to get one where I can use for both beer brewing and wine. About 50 gallons combined per year...
> 
> As far as temperature correction, if your only using a drop or 2 of wort/ must, wouldn't the temp change to the ambient temp rather fast anyway??? Or is there another factor involved??



Just bare in mind that you can't use it exactly the same way as a hydrometer to check progress on a batch of fermenting wine or beer.

With a refractometer, it is important to take an SG reading BEFORE fermentation starts. Once it starts, you can no longer take an accurate reading with the refractometer unless you run the resulting SG reading through a conversion algorithm. Otherwise, about the lowest reading you will get is about 1.020, even when the wine is completely dry. Reason - the presence of alcohol in the fermenting wine will affect the reading. 

However, with the correct conversion algorithm, the resulting SG values will be plenty accurate.

My advice, buy a nice refractometer. Not necessarily the most expensive, but one that at least has ATC.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 7, 2013)

robie said:


> Just bare in mind that you can't use it exactly the same way as a hydrometer to check progress on a batch of fermenting wine or beer.
> 
> With a refractometer, it is important to take an SG reading BEFORE fermentation starts. Once it starts, you can no longer take an accurate reading with the refractometer unless you run the resulting SG reading through a conversion algorithm. Otherwise, about the lowest reading you will get is about 1.020, even when the wine is completely dry. Reason - the presence of alcohol in the fermenting wine will affect the reading.
> 
> ...




robie,

I did a little digging and you could not be more correct. The way I get it is these are designed to read sugar concentration through water solution. 

Not to worry I found an Excell work sheet at Morewine that does the corrections. 

Thanks ever so much!!

RR


----------



## robie (Jan 7, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> robie,
> 
> I did a little digging and you could not be more correct. The way I get it is these are designed to read sugar concentration through water solution.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's a great conversion formula. There are others out on the net, as well.

I always try to point this out, when someone is trying to utilize a refractometer with fermenting wine. We have had several members who didn't realize this and finally asked what's up after fermenting about 2 months with the SG not dropping below 1.020. So, when a person writes they are having this problem, always ask if they are utilizing a hydrometer or refractometer; it's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 7, 2013)

robie said:


> Yep, that's a great conversion formula. There are others out on the net, as well.
> 
> I always try to point this out, when someone is trying to utilize a refractometer with fermenting wine. We have had several members who didn't realize this and finally asked what's up after fermenting about 2 months with the SG not dropping below 1.020. So, when a person writes they are having this problem, always ask if they are utilizing a hydrometer or refractometer; it's an easy mistake to make.



I am thinking I would have been on here asking how to fix a stuck fermentation after messing with it for a few days.

Thanks again so much.

RR


----------

